# Finally found a flashlight



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

1.2 hours on max brightness (at 150 lumen) isn't great battery life IMHO.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> So my first post here, a few months back, was a couple questions on some tools. Among them, I mentioned that I was unhappy with the light output of my Maglite, and that my Tech-Lite ate batteries way too fast for my liking. Someone who'd given it a great deal more thought than I mentioned that a plastic body was probably a better idea than the aluminum from my previous two lights.
> 
> So I started looking. And I looked for quite awhile. I couldn't find something small and light enough, with good light output, and some battery efficiency. Especially when I wanted it to be plastic.
> 
> ...



Here is a good one..........:thumbup:http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/...es/led-lenser-m7r-rechargeable-led-flashlight


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

1.2 hours? Wow, I never even read that one...

To be honest, I've found the other settings to be plenty of light for me. That's interesting. Perhaps I will test that...

And Harry, that is a cool one. But $135 just doesn't do it for me...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> 1.2 hours? Wow, I never even read that one...
> 
> To be honest, I've found the other settings to be plenty of light for me. That's interesting. Perhaps I will test that...
> 
> And Harry, that is a cool one. But $135 just doesn't do it for me...


I know they get pricey there are some that are $2500.00..:laughing:


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

You know the biggest problem with $2500 flashlights? Finding the plutonium to run them...


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

~ $ 25 battery not included


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> 1.2 hours? Wow, I never even read that one...
> 
> To be honest, I've found the other settings to be plenty of light for me. That's interesting. Perhaps I will test that...
> 
> And Harry, that is a cool one. But $135 just doesn't do it for me...


This one is a good one and you can get it at home depot less than 40 bucks it is the PX-25........http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=100677966&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&cm_sp=BazVoice%2d%5f%2dRLP%2d%5f%2d100677966%2d%5f%2dx


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought an outback force flashlight from a supply house for fifty bucks and its rechargeable through the cigarette lighter.. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002XRGZQG


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> You know the biggest problem with $2500 flashlights? Finding the plutonium to run them...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use a meebo redline, and a pelican 2aaa led


best lights!


I also have a maglite, and much larger pelican


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

I love those Dewalt lights, but I have a real bastard of a time fitting them in my pocket. Larger, coveralls, perhaps.

Mostly, I just like this thing for carrying around. On our site, you'll be working on something. Then, one of the site-employed maintenance guys(not a contractor) will show up, and ask you(or the j-man you're working with) to come over and have a look at something. So you tag along with your j-man, interested to learn what may happen. And, because your j-man doesn't like to carry anything, and you refuse to carry his tools for him(I'm an apprentice, not a pack-mule), you grab a couple of things to bring along. My usuals:

Terminating screwdriver
Large beater blade screwdriver
#8 Robertson screwdriver
Lineman's pliers
Pump pliers
Pen and paper, Sharpie
Flashlight
Cell phone, so I can call the boss/take pictures of problem

These things all fit nicely in my pockets, to the point that I carry them around pretty well everywhere on-site. I finally got my j-man in the habit of carrying a terminating screwdriver in his shirt pocket, because I might have gave him hell when he broke the tip on mine.

I have just really taken to this light in particular because it's hardly bigger than a cigarette lighter, and only takes on AA battery. Plus, I can set it on something, aim it at what I want, and it's a handy temporary worklight.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Good to hear that you're taking pride in your tools. That's the first step towards being a good j man.:thumbsup:


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

I got the fenix hp11, awesome head-lamp. high has 277 lumin and only lasts 3h 51 min on 4 AA but i have only used it on that setting once. use it on the 55 lumin setting the most, last 25 hours. VERY happy with this light.


http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=96


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

East Coast Paul said:


> I got the fenix hp11, awesome head-lamp. high has 277 lumin and only lasts 3h 51 min on 4 AA but i have only used it on that setting once. use it on the 55 lumin setting the most, last 25 hours. VERY happy with this light.
> 
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=96


Nice they make an 800 lumen flash light as well...:thumbup:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...H=REC-_-product-2-_-202964102-_-202960384-_-N


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

check out this model
2200 lumin and 720m distance.

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=97 

only $229.95 here http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/fenixtk70.html


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

if you check out the reviews for the hp11, the diffuser design is a problem but it has been redesigned and it works great and i was not distracted at all by light leaking around it.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There's no such thing as the 'perfect' light.

LED's have come a long way, and the little headlamp I've attached to my hard hat covers 90% of my flashlight needs. No hard hat? The ones in the bills of ball caps also work great.

Area lighting in tight spaces is best provided by that DeWalt fluorescent pictured in an earlier post.

I also find myself really appreciating the little light built into my Makita impact driver.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> I also find myself really appreciating the little light built into my Makita impact driver.


Yeah, those LEDs on the new ones, that stay on for a couple seconds after you pull the trigger? Those are definitely handy.


----------

